# Service Dog training?



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Have you tried to contact a service dog organization in your area? They will be able to tell you what's involved in getting your dog trained and certified.

In the meantime, you can do basic and intermediate obedience training and work on getting Canine Good Citizen and Therapy Dog certification. Have you found a good training center near you? You'll probably have to do puppy classes now and then regular obedience classes when your puppy is more mature. 

My understanding is that goldens are not the best choice for assisting the blind because so many people ignore the vest that says "Do not pet me, I'm working" and want to pet and play with them. Goldens themselves want to visit with everybody. Service dogs are trained to focus completely on their job while working. That can be hard for our ADHD puppies.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I would suggest exploring the following organizations and contacting them:

Home

Others include Support Dogs of St. Louis and Guide Dogs.


----------

